# Custom Scooter ...



## wquiles (Sep 19, 2015)

At my company, we actually are allowed to use scooters inside of our building, and in fact our company bought about 20 Razor scooters.  A few bought high-end, custom Aluminum racing/trick scooters ($200-350).  My son had a 3-wheel toy he had used a lot which he did not care for, so instead of throwing it away, I decided to build a custom scooter from those parts and scrap steel pieces, trying to buy as little as possible.

This is what I started from:











At a high level, I wanted "something" like this:





So I started cutting stuff off ...





I cut some scrap pieces to make the new fork, including a re-enforcement plate on each side:








I first welded the two arms, then the plates:








Then marked & drilled the holes for the screw/wheel shaft:








Then I found a "suitable" scrap piece to tie the main board and the headset piece:








I then prepped the curved surface to more-or-less match the curvature on the headset piece and then welded it as straight as I c:











I then again, trying to hold everything as straight as possible, I welded that piece to the base.  Since the main steel piece is hollow and relatively "thin", I welded a piece or square tubbing to the inside portion strengthen that "weak" area from bending under weight:








I then did my best to align the new rear fork to try to keep the bed "level" (well, as good as possible), which meant I had to slightly angle the two pieces down a few degrees:








End result.  I was not level as I wanted, but close enough:









Quick test to make sure it held weight (about 175 lb):





I then cut the base "wings" all equal, cut more scrap pieces, and welded them to create the "bed" of the scooter:

















Here is the mostly completed scooter:








I of course had to cut/trim the bolts, but I also needed custom spacers (front and back), which I made from bearing bronze rod on my lathe:











Prime, and paint.  Since my company just re-branded, I went ahead and painted the custom scooter with the basic colors:








How does it work?  It it very fast on carpet since the wide tires does not sink into the carpet, but it does turns a little "weird" with the wide tires (unlike the skinny roller blade-type wheels on most scooters), but one gets used to very quickly.   Strength-wise, two "big" guys (a little bit over 600 pounds combined) got on the scooter at the time time - solid.  No bending/movement of any kind.  One of them jumped several times on the scooter.  Same - no damage.  Far greater strength than I expected.

Total out of pocket = about $35-40 for the new bearings, spray, etc..  Having the only DIY scooter in the company = priceless.






Will


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice Job! And great write up too!


----------



## Franko (Sep 19, 2015)

Outstanding fun, Will.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you guys


----------



## brino (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the pictures and thorough write-up. 
Much appreciated.

-brino

PS: maybe be even room for a small motor and battery.....hmmm


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice job, now you son will want one too. I bet and just like his dads. The company should put pictures up and in there brochure .


----------



## atunguyd (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice write up and build, but I am still getting my head around your company allowing scooters in the building. In this day of OH&S how do you guys get away with it? 

Don't get me wrong I am all for it though. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

